# Mid-January Flounder Report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights of gigging (Tuesday-Friday) have been good, but the action is much slower than previous weeks. The arctic blast last weekend completely changed the gigging scene, and we are now in a true winter pattern. We are having to work very hard for our fish this week, making for some long nights. Baitfish and flounder have become much harder to locate this week, with shallow sand and mud areas being the most productive. The flounder are widely scattered, and we are having to cover a ton of ground and spend 4-7 hours looking for fish to get a limit each night. High winds in the 15-30mph range have been a problem the last few nights. I even had a couple trips early in the week where we fell short of the limit after looking for 6-7 hours. Things have improved late-week, with very warm temps and lighter winds tonight, leading to a 15 fish limit in 3 hours of gigging. Things are still looking good for the rest of January and February, as fishing is getting better with a slightly warmer weather pattern and less strong cold fronts moving forward.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 16-18, 20, 22-27, 30-31
February: 1, 3-16, 18, 25-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

